

Ask HN: What are the first 3 steps to make my startup idea a reality? - tericho

Before the prototypes, MVPs and YC applications, what are the first basic steps a hacker should take to pursue their dream idea?
======
nocturnalgeek
Find the potential market of your idea - who are the people which will use it.
Find a good team (designers + programmers + marketers). Execution is
everything - don't wait around long; if you have a good idea, make a small
working prototype asap.

